# It pays to look!



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So I new I had purchased a few ML products last year and didn't remember where I placed them. I was going through my fly tying desk, cleaning it up and guess what I found? The stuff I got last year. LOL 4 cartons of 777 ML primers, 2 cartons of CCI 209 primers, 2 cartons of Rem STS 209 primers and 2 cans of musket nipples. I also found 2 boxes of 300gr. XTP bullets and three bags of .44cal sobots. I think I'm good to go this year and as usual....will be supplying components for my Son and Son-in-Law.

Happy day today for sure!


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

haha that’s awesome. You picked a good year to hide future supplies for yourself!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

buck said:


> haha that’s awesome. You picked a good year to hide future supplies for yourself!


I guess so. I just finished up casting and waxing 75 .54cal 380gr. R.E.A.L. bullets for the T/C Black Mountain Magnum. I think I'll use it this year for the muzzy deer hunt. Open sights might be a issue though. With my aging eyes, I have to use readers to see up close now.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats funny! I went out and grabbed another package of primers a few months ago when I heard they could become scarce.. Glad I did. Haven't seen any in any store since and I've checked multiple sporting goods stores all over the US as I've traveled this year.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BigT said:


> Thats funny! I went out and grabbed another package of primers a few months ago when I heard they could become scarce.. Glad I did. Haven't seen any in any store since and I've checked multiple sporting goods stores all over the US as I've traveled this year.


I have a connection in Reno. I asked them to keep a lookout for ML Primers, and if they found a couple packs to grab them. They send me a "haven't found any yet" once a week. 

I was told by an associate that primers are hard to come by PERIOD. He said the manufactures are making them, but they are going towards loaded ammunition. Playing catch up comes first I guess.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to admit that manufactures love selling to those who are going to purchase a hundred million+ at a time rather than those of us who might pick up a couple thousand and be done.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> You have to admit that manufactures love selling to those who are going to purchase a hundred million+ at a time rather than those of us who might pick up a couple thousand and be done.


I just hope the shortage slows down and "WE" can have a supply of components. I guess as the hunt gets closer, I could be one of those individuals that sell a pack of 777 primers on KSL for $50 a hundred.


----------

